# Stuck in roaming. No data/service.



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Today i tried to install the pac man rom after being on vanilla rootbox rom for the US Cellular version of my gs3. It was stuck on the activating screen. Then i get out of it and i have no data whatsoever. Cant call, cant text, cant do a thing, unless i get on wifi. Ive tried restoring images, factory reset, flashing modems, a nd i tried the first two steps in this post http://forum.xda-dev...769&postcount=2 but not the third because its for verizon. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hereticg0d (Sep 20, 2011)

Does your status in settings show your phone number and MEID? If you dial *#06# does it show your MEID?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

i odin back to complete stock and heres some other info i posted on another forum. I got 4g working but no 3g whatsoever.

To add on to this. When the 4g comes it, the bars show up, the 4g symbol shows up etc etc.
When 3g tries to kick it, it shows nothing then the circle with a line through it.

Mobile network type
Unknown

Service State
Out of Service

Roaming
Not Roaming

Mobile Network State
Disconnected

Phone Number
(its correct)

MIN
(Shows up)

MEID
(its there)

IMEI
(its there)

IP Address
Unknown



hereticg0d said:


> Does your status in settings show your phone number and MEID? If you dial *#06# does it show your MEID?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yes. I cannot dial out though. *228 says mobile network not available.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

mods can delete this! factory reset from the phone menu worked.


----------

